# met a guy online...didnt tell him about ibs



## 15469 (Apr 14, 2005)

So i met this guy online and he turned out to be someone from my class in college. we hit it off, and everything is sooo great...after weeks of talking (w/every conversation lasting 3 hours) he asked for a pic. i gave him my friends pic (i have low self esteem) and he loved it. I told him about my ibs problem and he was sincere. well, yesterday, i told him i sent a fake picture, and he totally started acting rude. and then he said he wanted to meet up at a restaurant to see if i was real.i do want to meet him, but you all know the reason why we cant just eat at a restaurant: IBS...please help


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey asian girl. I think if you really wanna meet him then go there and try it







and you will see. Maybe you donÂ´t have to go just to a restaurant. What about having letÂ´s say a cup of tea together? Or going to the movies or for a walk?


----------



## Glamour_Dollxoxo (Oct 30, 2006)

He probably was mad about the fact that u sent him a fake pic instead of a real one of u. Don't ever be ashamed of who u are u should love urself regardless of wat others think.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I can't blame him for being upset that you sent a fake picture, but what's done is done.If you can't go to a restaurant, there's nothing you can do about that. I like the suggestion of getting tea - you can get decaf coffee if caffeine bothers your IBS. You don't have to explain why you don't want to eat, but I do admire the fact that you told him about IBS right off the bat, so if he presses you for a reason you can always tell him. He already knows!


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Don't send a fake pic, that's bad karma


----------



## 18215 (Jan 31, 2007)

yeh,if I was that guy i wouldnt meet you,not saying your a bad person, but thats terrible.I wonder if he did the same?


----------



## Dandaman (Jun 1, 2007)

just send him a normal picture of yourself. low self esteem or not , he is going to have to see you eventually and if he can't accept you and doesn't like you for the way you look chances are you guys shouldn't be together then..


----------

